# ..sleep mode happening too soon & Lock screen



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K CPU @ 4.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16314 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 235 GB (188 GB Free); D: 931 GB (81 GB Free); E: 931 GB (923 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., MAXIMUS IX HERO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Hi, my pc screen is turning off too soon when my pc is idle (after about 1min), this is causing the lock screen to appear, and i have to enter a password....

i do not have a password on this computer, so its forcing me to use my Microsoft account password..very annoying

i have used this to bypass the password at boot http://winaero.com/blog/disable-lock-screen-in-windows-10-anniversary-update-version-1607/

but when the lock screen activates i still have to entre a password...

so does anyone know why my computer is ignoring my power settings, and ms are forcing me to use a password on my computer! thanks for your help


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

seriously no one else has this problem? or can solve it?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You're using a local account?

Where does the Microsoft account come in? 

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The first point I would make is that the tweak you used is shown on the link you provided as


> The lock screen will re-appear if you reboot your PC.
> 
> The lock screen will re-appear if your display entered the power saving mode.


and if you continue to read the comments you will see that most people report it has failed or caused other problems

Therefore my first recommendation is to revert back whatever settings you made be it an established task or the other method.

The requirement to enter a password on Windows 10 on a local user account is two-fold
Firstly there is a requirement to do so when windows 10 has been shut down
Secondly and quite separate to that is the requirement to enter a password when windows wakes - as you may know Windows 10 shutdown is unless steps are taken to fully shutdown - a hybrid shutdown
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7418-shut-down-computer-windows-10-a.html

In relation to the lock screen appearing after one minute
check screen saver settings
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5737-change-screen-saver-settings-windows-10-a.html
if you do not have a screen saver set BUT the system is configured for screen saver after one minute or so then as you do not have a screen saver it will display the log-on screen

Finally for this post I suspect this apparently unusual situation may be due to the tweak


> i have used this to bypass the password at boot http://winaero.com/blog/disable-lock-screen-in-windows-10-anniversary-update-version-1607/


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> The first point I would make is that the tweak you used is shown on the link you provided as
> 
> and if you continue to read the comments you will see that most people report it has failed or caused other problems
> 
> ...


Firstly i only used the tweak after searching for a solution to the problem, so the tweak is not the reason for the problem..
i do not use a screen saver and i posted what the power setting are set to, 10min and 20min...nothing is set to 1min thats why i came here


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

TonyB25 said:


> You're using a local account?
> 
> Where does the Microsoft account come in?
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


with the latest version of windows 10 pro, if you do not have a password on your accound when you load windows then you are forced to use your password from your microsoft services accound, i.e msn/outlook


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


> Firstly i only used the tweak after searching for a solution to the problem, so the tweak is not the reason for the problem..
> *i do not use a screen saver and i posted what the power setting are set to, 10min and 20min...nothing is set to 1min thats why i came here*


I did not see the point I was making in your posted power settings
NEITHER did I see in your post that you had only used the tweak in an attempt to solve the problem

However if you have explored the two links I sent and you are of the opinion they do not help then I can only wish you good luck with it


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Instead of using tweaks and hacks, set your password to something simple like "password". It's not secure, but if you don't mind the risk, then it makes things easy.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I recently setup a laptop with a new hard drive and installed the Creators Update and it let me create a local account without setting a password, you are on the previous version and should update, it may even fix your 1 minute lock issue, but the older versions also allowed you to skip setting up a password.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Triple6 said:


> I recently setup a laptop with a new hard drive and installed the Creators Update and it let me create a local account without setting a password, you are on the previous version and should update, it may even fix your 1 minute lock issue, but the older versions also allowed you to skip setting up a password.


Really? You can skip the password prompt?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, you can and have always been able too.

These are screenshots from the Creators Update but it was a similar procedure fro the previous versions too.































Just click Next without entering a password.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

And you can log in after?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, just as you could in all previous builds of Windows 10.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> I recently setup a laptop with a new hard drive and installed the Creators Update and it let me create a local account without setting a password, you are on the previous version and should update, it may even fix your 1 minute lock issue, but the older versions also allowed you to skip setting up a password.


im on version 1607, im sure thats what i did but on the lock screen it asked for a password, hence my announce at being forced by ms to use my ms account,

also have to use a password to view saved passwords in browser, never had to do that before


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried just using the "Enter" key as the password?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What if you remove your password from the Manage your Accounts settings page?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I offer you again the information regarding setting up - not requiring password
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/3539-sign-user-account-automatically-windows-10-startup.html

and repeat that password on wakeup from hybrid sleep is set separately from password on complete shutdown
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/11129-turn-off-require-sign-wakeup-windows-10-a.html

as I said


> The requirement to enter a password on Windows 10 on a local user account is two-fold
> Firstly there is a requirement to do so when windows 10 has been shut down
> Secondly and quite separate to that is the requirement to enter a password when windows wakes - as you may know Windows 10 shutdown is unless steps are taken to fully shutdown - a hybrid shutdown


and I still recommend you cancel the settings you made and start again following the procedure I have linked to or the procedure outlined to you by my colleagues - more or less the same I think


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Seems like it would be easier to set a password like "password".


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I cannot see the benefits of even attempting to configure Windows 10 for use without a password on local account.
However that appears to have been the wishes and desires of Apesx
So if that is correct - how does setting the password as *password *or indeed any other chosen password assist please


----------

